# Müssen Backing Beans serialisierbar sein?



## Marsman (25. Jan 2008)

Hallo Ihr!

Wenn ich den Tomcat-Server beende, erhalte ich immer eine java.io.NotSerializableException:


```
13:46:10,546  WARN [/music-reviews]:1484 - Cannot serialize session attribute volumeHandler for session 6DEBC32FD11EF0AA44C7CADC6B679C20
java.io.NotSerializableException: handler.TracklistHandler
```

Ich frage mich nun, ob ich in allen meine Beans Serializable implementieren muss. Oder gibt es eine andere Ursache für das Problem? In meinem Buch und auch in den Beispiele, die ich so lese, wird das jedenfalls nicht gemacht. :roll: 

Die Anwendung wurde in JSF mit MyFaces programmiert und läuft auf einem Apache Tomcat 5.5

Titus


----------



## maki (25. Jan 2008)

Alles in der Session sollte serialisierbar sein!


----------



## Marsman (28. Jan 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Alles in der Session sollte serialisierbar sein!



Hätte ich eigentlich auch gedacht. Aber warum sieht man das in Beispielen nie? Selbst Bernd Müller geht meines Wissens in seinem Buch nicht darauf ein.

Titus


----------



## maki (28. Jan 2008)

Wer ist denn Bernd Müller?

Ansonsten würde ich sagen kauf dir mal ein gutes Buch 

Das gehört nämlich zu den Grundlagen.


----------



## Marsman (28. Jan 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wer ist denn Bernd Müller?
> Ansonsten würde ich sagen kauf dir mal ein gutes Buch
> Das gehört nämlich zu den Grundlagen.



Was gehört zu den Grundlagen? Ein gutes Buch kaufen? Welches wäre denn deiner Meinung nach gut?

Bernd Müller ist der Autor des Buches "Java Server Faces - Ein Arbeitsbuch für die Praxis", das vielfach gute Kritiken bekommen hat.

Titus


----------



## maki (28. Jan 2008)

Nun, man muss dazu sagen, dass man Servlets & JSPs wirklich verstehen sollte, bevor man sich an JSF wagt.

Das Session serialisierbar sein sollten steht in jedem guten Servlet Buch.

Ansonsten bin ich ein Fan von "Core JavaServer Faces 2nd Edition", imho ein gutes JSF Buch.



> Bernd Müller ist der Autor des Buches "Java Server Faces - Ein Arbeitsbuch für die Praxis", das vielfach gute Kritiken bekommen hat.


Auf Amazon.de? Ja, ganze 6 Kritiken, allesamt positiv... ich suche lieber auf Amazon.com, bei weniger als mindestens 15 Bewertungen darfst du die auch nicht ernst nehmen, es wird viel geschummelt.


----------



## Niki (28. Jan 2008)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind, ich suche für den Urlaub/Flug auch eine gute Servlets/JSP/JSF Lektüre. Kannst du was empfehlen? Mit Servlets hab ich schon ein wenig gearbeitet, aber noch keine größeren WebApps. Ich würd mich nicht als totalen Servlet-Anfänger beschreiben (JSP schon). Für Servlets könnte es eh reichen wenn ich mir die Spec durchlesen - oder?


----------



## maki (28. Jan 2008)

Spek lesen ist immer gut, solange du sie verstehst, Beispiel sind da keine drinnen, aber Beschreibungen, was sich wie zu verhalten hat.

Hab seit Jahren kein Servlet Buch mehr gelesen, einmal verstanden reicht die Spek. um sich mit den Änderungen der neuen Versionen vertraut zu machen, und ein bisschen googeln 
Früher war ich jedenfalls mit Büchern von O'Reilly sehr zufrieden.


----------

